# WANTED



## baeroni (Jul 1, 2008)

Does anybody knows where i can get these LGB cars ?

LGB 44930 Amtrak Boxcar

LGB 43873 Cola Tankcar

LGB 41917 UP Caboose 


Thanks for information

Bernd


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Try these: 

Gold Coast Station, [email protected] or goldcoaststation.com 
Watts Train Shop, wattstrainshop.com 
St aubin Trains, StAubinTrains.com 

You could also ask on Yahoo's LGB Family and Big Train Operator websites. 

Those will be hard to find anywhere. 
Steve


----------



## baeroni (Jul 1, 2008)

thank you,
but none of the first three got them.


i hope maybe here is somebody who sell them to me, also used.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Of course, check ebay... 

the tanker is on ebay right now 

Greg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Baeroni is a wanted man?


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

There is a 41970 UP caboose on Ebay. Is that what you meant?



http://cgi.ebay.com/LGB-41790-UNION-PACIFIC-WITH-LIGHTS-AND-BB-WHEELS_W0QQitemZ160387272030QQcmdZViewItemQQptZModel_RR_Trains?hash=item2557d38d5e


Steve


----------



## baeroni (Jul 1, 2008)

hi,
normaly the no. of the UP Caboose is 41917, it is the long steel version.
this is another no. and the photo is not so good.
i will check the LGB database,
thank you
bernd


----------



## baeroni (Jul 1, 2008)

i just check it out, it seems that i have had the wrong lgb no. the right one is what you show


----------



## baeroni (Jul 1, 2008)

Torby,
i just found myself


----------



## baeroni (Jul 1, 2008)

the problem is, i life in germany,
most of the US sellers do not ship to overseas, 
and when they do, the shipping costs is sometimes more than the price of the items.

and in the end i have to pay 19% tax here.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ahh... well might be nice to put your location in your bio.. and shipping to europe is a pain for us private citizens too, not just ebay sellers. 

Funny that to get German goods you have to go to the USA. 

I guess I would be paying a premium also if I wanted things from Germany... I know my Mercedes and Audi was not cheap ha ha! 

Greg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I never had trouble shipping to Germany. Customers would ask me to ship postal, and it was certainly worth a trip to the PO (I lived next door) and a few minutes to do the customs form to save the customer $50.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't think that's going to save him the 19% tax... but I am interested about the customs form, how do you save him $50? Is it the classification as toy trains, or used trains, or repaired train returned to owner? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

FedX and UPS wanted an extra $50 for customs. Postal didn't.


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

Try www.reindeerpass.com. Their site says that they have the Coca Cola Tanker. They may have others as their site is not always up to date.
Dennis


----------



## baeroni (Jul 1, 2008)

thank you dennis,
but no more availible


----------



## baeroni (Jul 1, 2008)

hi all,

the coca tanker i just get in germany,
so i looking only for the Up caboose and the AMTRAK Boxcar44930
is there really no one who got one and dont need it anymore ?









Greg, it is not that easy to find US rolling stock by LGB in Germany, so i try the bigger US market


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 21 Dec 2009 11:13 AM 
I don't think that's going to save him the 19% tax... but I am interested about the customs form, how do you save him $50? Is it the classification as toy trains, or used trains, or repaired train returned to owner? 

Regards, Greg 


The saving can be even greater than US$50 when shipping to Australia.
Both FedX and UPS charge "Custom Clearance" fees that the Post Office does not charge. I believe DHL do charge those fees as well.

I only ever deal with suppliers who will ship USPS Air Mail or EMS (Express Mail Service). We have a 10% GST (a consumer Tax same as VAT), that may or may not be charged. Depending on the value of the shipment.
As long as the goods are properly described with the correct TC # (Tariff Classification number), they are usually automatically duty free as well.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

And the customs form takes only a minute to fill out.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 30 Dec 2009 07:19 PM 
And the customs form takes only a minute to fill out. 

Well, that can depend. Depending on size of package or value, you either do the short or the long form. 

I had some dip s**t postal clerk that told me to fill out a form (normally they let me do it at the counter but this guy would not), I did,_ then_ told me I needed to do the long form (which he had behind the counter, but did not_ give_ me earlier)....and stand in line for a half hour of each step. 

But this was the only bad experience in 15 years with this (main 24 hour) post office in nearly 15 years. Cannot say the same for UPS.


----------



## baeroni (Jul 1, 2008)

now i have the UP Caboose too.

and also the Amtrak boxcar

but there are more "wanted" 


the Coca Cola 45800

the Coca Cola 29750.


only that i know it, how is the procedere to ship to overseas, when i ship from here to overseas i go to the postal office fill out the formular with adress and the worth and what i ship

thats all. takes only a minute.


----------

